# Any Real Life Shots of the Aquadive 5 Days ?



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Dear forum members,

I am going to pull the trigger on an AD Five Days in the next few days and wanted to ask if any of you have taken delivery of the new AD with 120 hr PR. Can we seen a few shots ?

:-!:-!:-!

Thanks
Nishant


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

Are you searching for them the right way?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f459/bathysphere-300-arrives-down-under-955977.html

Stu


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

amckiwi said:


> Are you searching for them the right way?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f459/bathysphere-300-arrives-down-under-955977.html
> 
> Stu


Thanks for the help :-!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nishant... So good to hear that you will finally be a part of the Aquadive Family. I have not handled this particular watch but all AD's are Top Notch!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Nishant... So good to hear that you will finally be a part of the Aquadive Family. I have not handled this particular watch but all AD's are Top Notch!




Hey Ariel, Wait !! Wait !!  I did own a BS300 for under 24hours .. But the watch was too heavy, sat high on the wrist and the smaller Aquadive font on the dial didnt help !!! ... With the 5 day version, they seem to have cut down the height by 25% which means the weight is down as well and the font is bigger / proportionate .. the 5 day movement and the transparent caseback are just uber cool.

Appears to be a total winner ! :-!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh. I didn't know you had already tasted the AD flavor. Glad you're back!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Nishant said:


> Hey Ariel, Wait !! Wait !!  I did own a BS300 for under 24hours .. But the watch was too heavy, sat high on the wrist and the smaller Aquadive font on the dial didnt help !!! ... With the 5 day version, they seem to have cut down the height by 25% which means the weight is down as well and the font is bigger / proportionate .. the 5 day movement and the transparent caseback are just uber cool.
> 
> Appears to be a total winner ! :-!


Have to say I agree with you wholeheartedly - whats your wrist size?


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

matthew P said:


> Have to say I agree with you wholeheartedly - whats your wrist size?


Flat 7 inch wrist .. Do we know whats the weight of this thing ?

The website appears to be a copy/paste of BS300 at 202 gms.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Nishant said:


> Flat 7 inch wrist .. Do we know whats the weight of this thing ?
> 
> The website appears to be a copy/paste of BS300 at 202 gms.


Same here.... I will look forward to your wrist time report/shots. 
Dont know weight but I got used to an Armida A1 so i figure I could get used to anything. 
Guessing Ben could get you answer quickly.

My concern is the height above wrist due to large case back - sapphire looks like a big improvement in that regard.


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

Am I the only forum member with one?

From another post regarding BS300 weights

The watch fitted with the sized bracelet weighs 324g
The unused links weigh 52g
The removed isofrane weighs 32g
Factory weight with isofrane = 202g - isofrane 32g = 170g take this from the 324g current weight means bracelet as fitted weighs 154g.

I will weigh it tonight once home form work

If you want some angled shots or anything please let me know
Stu


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

amckiwi said:


> If you want some angled shots or anything please let me know
> Stu


Hey Stu
I really do need to see more wristshots of the 5 day model .. Particularly from the angles !
Esp curious about the weight... I know that BS300 weights >200g but I am hoping that this 5 day model with 15mm height and sapphire caseback would weight less . 
Will look out for your reply
Thanks a lot
N


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

BS 5 day 198g
AD 50 (The original) 162g


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

Some Q & D wrist & other shots as requested
Stu


----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This thing is SMOKIN HOT.

Now to decide if I'm going to wear it????


----------



## VascularDoc (Mar 25, 2014)

I love the look but definitely won't fit under my shirt for when I'm at hospital!


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

VascularDoc said:


> I love the look but definitely won't fit under my shirt for when I'm at hospital!


Put a long thread on ya button or tell your tailor when you get new shirts lol

Stu


----------

